# Post pictures of your dog pen



## GAdeerhunter78

Looking for some good ideas for a dog pen. anyone got any pictures?

im thingking of coming up with a way to run PVC pipe to all their water bowls and attach it to the hose so i can fill them all up at once. what yall think?


----------



## state159

I wouldn't use PVC around dogs. If they can reach it, they will chew it, break it, etc. If the sunlight stays on PVC long, it will crack/deteriorate because the white PVC doesn't have UV inhibitors. Stan Jones on here has a new kennel and he posted pics recently.


----------



## chris mcdaniel

*my kennels built of ground*


pine boards

oak boards


----------



## state159

*Kennel Pics*

Here are a few from my kennel; concrete slab with Tractor Supply kennels (5'x10'x6'high), slab slopes 5" in a 14' span; 55 gal. drums for houses mounted outside of the back panels; 12" wooden jump board on the inside for dogs to lay on or to get in the drums; lights, running water, receptacles.


----------



## GA DAWG

Those are nice State 159...


----------



## ylhatch

sweet pens 159


----------



## state159

Thanks. Everyone asks what the hanging drum lids and trash can lids are for but it's just a noisy wind chime to get dogs use to loud noises (like gunfire).


----------



## TRKbeagles

*dog pen*

i just finised this one a month ago. it is 10'x10' with 3 runners that are 3 1/2'x8' and 2 individual houses per runner with auto water bowls that seem to be workin great.


----------



## StikR

for water, I have a 3/4" pvc pipe running outside the chainlink and have a faucet stubbed into each kennel with a livestock nipple on each faucet.  water on command.  works great


----------



## JuliaH

Here is mine, a picture when we had just started putting in the new kennels, the AKC Kennels from Tractor Supply 5 x 6 x 10, and another after they were all up. Now all but one kennel has Igloo dog houses. 

No roof, but it is shady all day every day.


----------



## sljones

*State159*

Ronnie,
Those are some good looking pens. Them will be there for your grandkids to use.


----------



## sljones

Recently finished mine. I have the Lix-It watering system installed but have not introduced the dogs to it yet due to the heat. PVC is run on outside of the pen. Was considering installing a mist system but pens are in the shade & at the hottest part of the day, the dogs appear to be cool.


----------



## ryan_beasley

Here's a few pics of mine.  I love the design on them and I have enough space behind them to get the front-end loader in to scoop out the waste.  Works real well for us and easy maintenance.  2x12's are not really needed, but it's what I wanted to use in case a Oak tree decided to fall.  I feel sure my dogs would still be ok.  They were about to be cleaned up and bleached when these pics were taken so please excuse the mess.


----------



## JuliaH

They look pretty good to me   Nice kennels! I like how you have the barrels outside of the kennel to give them more room... 

Julia



ryan_beasley said:


> Here's a few pics of mine. I love the design on them and I have enough space behind them to get the front-end loader in to scoop out the waste. Works real well for us and easy maintenance. 2x12's are not really needed, but it's what I wanted to use in case a Oak tree decided to fall. I feel sure my dogs would still be ok. They were about to be cleaned up and bleached when these pics were taken so please excuse the mess.


----------



## lee hanson

state159 said:


> Here are a few from my kennel; concrete slab with Tractor Supply kennels (5'x10'x6'high), slab slopes 5" in a 14' span; 55 gal. drums for houses mounted outside of the back panels; 12" wooden jump board on the inside for dogs to lay on or to get in the drums; lights, running water, receptacles.



a bout  how much did you set up cost


----------



## state159

a bout how much did you set up cost 
__________________
Lee, the total cost a few years ago was around $3000; that includes, concrete, shelter, kennels from Tractor Supply, water pipe, conduit, etc. One of the best things I like about it is the fenced in area around the kennel. I fenced about 1/4 or 1/3 acre for the dogs to exercise daily while I clean the runs out. It's just 48" field wire with a strand of hot wire at the bottom, inside.


----------



## GAdeerhunter78

anyone else?


----------



## thomas gose

had to build mine. cant get a concrete truck back there.


----------



## JuliaH

Yours has a roof   Mine is under the trees and the dogs have comfy igloos but no roof yet.

I have a friend who has wooden floors on his kennels and in some ways that could be better than concrete I expect. 

My picture is of everything right after we got the new kennels and the drain and stuff. Now the area where those chairs were and Ms Rose was walking has a nice gravel pad. 




thomas gose said:


> had to build mine. cant get a concrete truck back there.


----------



## thomas gose

JuliaH said:


> Yours has a roof   Mine is under the trees and the dogs have comfy igloos but no roof yet.
> 
> I have a friend who has wooden floors on his kennels and in some ways that could be better than concrete I expect.
> 
> My picture is of everything right after we got the new kennels and the drain and stuff. Now the area where those chairs were and Ms Rose was walking has a nice gravel pad.



Yeah the wood will have to work for now. but you sure cant beat the foreverness of the concrete pads! thats what i am ready for!!


----------



## JuliaH

I like the concrete for being easy to clean!  When needed, I get a couple jugs of bleach and scrub them. Have little trouble with ticks and fleas but I am not sure if it is the bleach that helps so much or I am just lucky 

Julia


----------



## T.P.

Here is my set-up.








There are 6 pens approximately 5' x 14'. The concrete floors are easy to clean. Just shovel it to the back in the winter and hose it to the back in the summer.
You can kinda see the trough in the back of the pen, it has a water line run to it that flushes all the poop into a septic tank.  
Using a pressure washer a couple times a year keeps the floors looking like new.




I can open all the pen doors and let them go outside to a fenced run on the pretty days.


----------



## JuliaH

Nice!!!


----------



## Cottontail

Here's mine inside the barn and outside.


----------



## Murphy

Put these  together and you got my dog containment system


----------



## 5 string

Nice setups there !


----------



## GAdeerhunter78

ttt


----------



## FrancoMo

Here is mine


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey

chris mcdaniel said:


> View attachment 546498
> pine boards
> View attachment 546499
> oak boards



this is  how my set up looks    but i have  like  six pens   side by side  on one long deck    with a 12 inch x 24 foot stick  of sewer pipe cut in half   and mounted  on the back  to wash the poop out   and it runs  down to  a ditch, and   i have  automatic  waters  run in every pen ,i have plastic drums  with  old construction signs mounted on top for the to stand on  or lay on,   as stated  wish i had concrete  thin  i wouldn't have to cut their nails but  either one  you can spray out every after noon before feeding


----------



## TallyHo

Finally built me some last year and they sure have been nice.....I have all the houses built outside the kennels now just dont have any updated pics...


----------



## gsu51

*Love the thread*

Here is a photo of what mine started at.  I have since added a feed and gear room to the vacant space on the end.  I have not ran water or electricity to it yet but working on it.  How does everyone handle the waste.  I had been shoveling and piling but that started breading flies.  A friend of mine suggested installing a septic system anyone have any good ideas for a homeade dog septic system.


----------



## tournament fisher

nice pooch hotels boys


----------

